# Destin bluewater chartering



## 2nd sandbar (Mar 16, 2009)

We typically due 8-10 hour charters but this year are looking to stretch that to 12+ to target more fish. On longer trips it is always nice to have nicer accomodations because obviously you spend a lot more time in route.

We have had very successful trips in the past on the Sunrise, Daybreak and boats like that but are wondering if we should consider on the larger boats for this trip like the Relentless or Captain Wayne Dillon's boat.

Any input would be greatly appreciated. Also - anyone who has been on one of the two boats I mentioned - if you can let me know your thoughts as well as any other members who have a recommendation that meets our needs....


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

Won't get too much better then on of the Windes boats. Just get a longer trip booked with them.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

2nd sandbar said:


> We typically due 8-10 hour charters but this year are looking to stretch that to 12+ to target more fish. On longer trips it is always nice to have nicer accomodations because obviously you spend a lot more time in route.
> 
> We have had very successful trips in the past on the Sunrise, Daybreak and boats like that but are wondering if we should consider on the larger boats for this trip like the Relentless or Captain Wayne Dillon's boat.
> 
> Any input would be greatly appreciated. Also - anyone who has been on one of the two boats I mentioned - if you can let me know your thoughts as well as any other members who have a recommendation that meets our needs....


Keep in mind that amberjack season closes June 1. Also, gag grouper is closed for all charter boats until at least Sept. 16.
The allowed 2 snapper per person should take only 1 or 2 stops. Then what? B-liners and triggers? Troll for kings? :whistling:
Sea-r-cy


----------

